# Practice facility in plans + Cavs planning facility in Independence



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Cavaliers report_
> *Practice facility in plans*
> *Independence site of new $20M building*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavs planning practice facility in Independence*












> *Cavs planning practice facility in Independence*
> 
> Tuesday, March 28, 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Tax-sharing plan proposed*












> *Tax-sharing plan proposed that will allow Cleveland and Independence to share income tax revenue as Cavaliers move practices to Independence*
> 
> *Cleveland, Ohio, March 27, 2006 –* Cleveland Mayor Frank G. Jackson and Independence Mayor Fred P. Ramos announced a plan today to split income tax revenue from the Cleveland Cavaliers payroll when the team begins practicing in Independence prior to the 2007-08 season. The announcement was made at a joint news conference in the Quicken Loans Arena with Cavaliers and Quicken Loans Arena CEO Mark Stornes.
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*The Plain Dealer*












> *Home away from home court*
> *If San Antonio's new practice facility is any indication, the Cavs' proposed training center in Independence will be more than a place to work out. It will be a place for the players to hang out with many creature comforts.*
> 
> Monday, April 17, 2006
> ...





> *Cavaliers shooting for best at Independence practice site*
> 
> Monday, April 17, 2006
> 
> ...


----------

